# Mutitating vent area?



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, I'm just not sure what to do here, I tried a cone, but she got out of it.
Our female Tiel is only a few months old and was doing just fine until she started a heavy molt, but recently she's started picking her vent area until it bleeds. It is not her actual vent, but more near her tail. It scabs over and starts to heal, then she starts picking it again.

What should one do in a situation like this? I cannot get her to stop.
BTW, I checked her vent, nothing abnormal, and her droppings are fine. Nothing out of the norm and she's behaving normally besides the molting and picking.


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, I cut the cone down ALOT, it's actually alot shorter than it should be, but atleast it'll give her something ELSE to chew on than her vent...and she can see much better and eat and drink alot easier, so I think this just might help! I'll keep you all posted.

PS: The bleeding isn't so bad, it's infection I am worried about, so I'm keeping it clean and putting ointment on it.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Have you taken her to the vet? There could be a medical cause for her mutilation.


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, but the vet sees nothing wrong, he says he believes she is itchy in that region because of her molt and helped me get a cone on her, which was kind of big so I cut it down. The cone now seems to be working great though, so i'll have to keep an eye on her...I hope it doesn't turn into a habit.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Is this plucking on the topside to above the tail or below?


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Under the tail near the vent..there are some pinfeathers coming in in that area. So far so good with the cone though.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...I have learned that if it is above the tail it is a good sign of excess protein and calcium in the diet, and a sign of gout. Kidneys are located in this area, and when uric acid levels are high in the body this area is very painful. Are the ankles normal size or swollen looking?

Below the tail, but close to the vent can sometimes be an indication of parasitic problems like intesinal worms/tapeworm.

The vet can run blood to see uric acid levels, and also a fecal float.


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

What causes high acid levels? Can this be checked with bloodwork or a fecal float? If so all of this has been checked and came back normal. I've just never heard of acid buildup. I took her in after thinking it was coming from her vent, thinking it was an internal problem, but after examination he pointed out that it is below her vent when she is chewing, where the new pinfeathers are coming in, and she's chewing off the pinfeathers as well. It isn't above the tail though. Her ankles look normal.
Upon inspection this morning her vent looks alot better since she hasn't been able to chew on it all night.

Edit: just noticed you said bloodwork, so yes, that has been checked.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

High uric acid levels would be a sign of kidney/renal problems. A high protien diet can contribute to this. When uric acid forms in the bloodstream and kidneys it forms crystals that can be microspocis in size but feel loke little razors slashing tissues as the form and travel through the renal system. This is painful and the bird will tear out feathers to relieve the pain...which is on the rump above the tail.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Have you tried the spray PLUCK NO MORE - i have only heard good things about it 

it may only be because she is molting BUT you don't want it to be come a habit

also Pure Aloe Vera Juice Mixed in a spray bottle of water and given showers with helps the itch from molting

I found it on Walmarts website, but every time i go (which isn't often) I forget to pick it up


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

That's exactly what the vet said, that it could become a habit and continue after a molt. 
I'll check and see if I can find some of that spray, thanks for the tips!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor little guy, so the vet did not see the need for antibiotics or something to help with the itch. Iam just curious because the vet I took Spike too before said (at a bird club meeting) he gives pluckers something to help with the itch and than will cone them if needed. I know if I felt like I had to itch I would hate for my hands to be tied. Hopefully he will let it grow in and not continue plucking


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh he did give me some soothing ointment to put on twice a day, seems to be helping heal as well, but then again, she hasn't been able to pick at it, so obviously it's healing. I haven't noticed her try to pick at it at all anyway.
She's gotten used to the cone and is eating great with it on and drinking fine, just keeps her from her lower regions, lol.
So far so good! I'm quite pleased...but I do hope that it doesn't return when that cone comes off.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good that she is use to the cone  When my dog had one he was miserable  Hopefully once healed, she will not continue to pluck.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

glad to hear the cone is helping 

Lets hope this won't be a every time she molts issue 

does she take baths or get sprayed? If so I'd give her a lot more then normal when she is molting - well after she's all healed of course, Would be kinda pointless to put her meds on then give her a bath/shower(and yes I would end up doing something like that lol) 

I know when mine molt they take more baths then when they're not molting So it must do something they enjoy Because mine love baths/showers(being sprayed with a water bottle) but they really really love them when they're molting


----------

